
Formulanimations: ladybug [video] - Audiophilip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_xM_jD08OM
======
Audiophilip
To quote the video description: "A mathematical image. There are no meshes, 3D
poly models, no program or software package, no renderer, no global
illumination. Instead, mathematical expressions define the shapes, placement,
color (and light), shadows, movement, camera lens simulation, etc. Think of
the "batman formula", but for grownups instead of kids.

Realtime version and source code available here:
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4tByz3"](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4tByz3")

